# Rant



## akcroy (Dec 23, 2010)

I feel like I've been broken into so many pieces, I don't know where to start picking them up... I can't function, I can't walk, eat, talk... I can't keep on pretending that everything is okay... I can't accept that she'll really understand me, ever, or change...

I am on the brink of committing suicide. But I know my life is too precious to throw away over another person's insensitivity...

I have money in my pockets, I live in a nice house, I have hi-speed internet, a PS3 and tons of games, lots of lovely books to read... and yet I feel poor... because with all that I can't buy or get what I need most now, which is a hug.

I know there are others out there who're going through the same thing, and I know it's very hard, but we have to stay strong, right?

I hereby raise this imaginary toast - to us, the unhappy, unlucky bastards of life... we know we're not bad people, our lives just suck pretty bad.


----------



## Thorn407 (Jun 22, 2011)

Knowing she is back and has returned to work the thought of going downtown and jumping has re-entered my mind. Reguardless if she makes contact with me again. I just want the pain to go away at this point. 

I just want Gravity to take over at this point.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

come on, its not what knocks us down that matters, its how we get back up that counts.

Law of the garbage truck;
Some people are like garbage trucks, they go through life collecting garbage,full of fustration,full of anger, full of disappointment and sooner or later it piles up so they have to get rid of there garbage.
Sometimes they dumb on you, so don't take it personally.

Just smile and wave. Life is to short to live with regret, love the poeple who treat you right, pray for the ones that don't.

Have a garbage free day!


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Holy fk, guys!

Get this sh$t out of your head. Your letting someone who sh$t on you to keep sh$tting on you!

Yes, it hurts. But what are you going to do now!

Your going to get up. Brush yourselves off. Put one foot in front of the other, and start climbing that hill again. your going to climb that hill, stick out your arm, and flip that middle finger out to whomever needs it. All the while singing, "Fk you too!"

You are going to be men. You are not going to let anyone fk with your mojo again. You are going to be responsible for your own happiness, your own destiny, and you are going to let nothing stand in your way. Your going to be stronger, more determined, and full of more piss and vinegar because you know what you want, what you need, and how to get it.

Time to man up and get that Alpha on! And roar while your doing it! Because you are stronger than this! And it's going to show!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyTwoGirls (May 31, 2011)

I agree with AlphaOmega..you can't let another person ruin your life!!!..What good does it do to dwell on how the other person feels?..your sniveling isn't going to change a da.mn thing..only you can snap yourself out of it..of course there is pain, hurt, humility, and sadness but it wil fade away after sometime..do you really need another to make you happy with yourself?..forget why they left or what they are thinking..IT DOESN'T MATTER!!..now is the time to focus on how you can become you..read, talk, pray whatever it takes to turn you around..think positive thoughts and quit dwelling on the past because it is'nt going to change the fact they left...think about your future, there is a wonderful world out there..my wife walked out on me after 17 yrs of marriage..I have 2 daughters 11yrs and 13 yrs old..she got everything except them and I am starting from scratch again..but feeling sorry for myself or hating on her isn't going to change the situation I am in..I went through the sad, grief, stunned, depression for about 3 months..it is now month 14 and I can forgive and move on because I have to..it is not easy but with time only you can stop the negative dwelling and think positively about the future. Good luck but you can change your attitude IF YOU WANT TO!!


----------



## Thorn407 (Jun 22, 2011)

the guy said:


> come on, its not what knocks us down that matters, its how we get back up that counts.
> 
> Law of the garbage truck;
> Some people are like garbage trucks, they go through life collecting garbage,full of fustration,full of anger, full of disappointment and sooner or later it piles up so they have to get rid of there garbage.
> ...


OK I have been trying to do this. Picking myself up by the boot straps. but she always comes back to haunt me. WTF is it going to take brain washing? I'm fa-king sick of feeling this way. I was always the happy go lucky guy. Now i'm in a slump. I feel like running to a strage place where no one knows me and just. 

Well...............


----------



## anwrootbeer (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude, snap out of it! No one is worth that - there is always a way out and in the end everything always works out.


----------



## anwrootbeer (Jun 26, 2011)

I love you! My thoughts exactly!


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

.....Are you guys ok? I mean in the sense that you're still physically here..... 

I know where your mind is at this point. Mine is there too, but like everyone else said before me we owe it to ourselves to at least try and make things better for ourselves. 

Actually, someone else should be posting this because I dont feel like I owe myself anything. Does that make sense to anyone. I dont know how to make myself happy. I dont know how to move forward. Im not even really here, I feel completely screwed in the head. How does one initiate the thought of wanting to have a better life for themselves?


----------

